# Pix for groomer



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I've decided to do a puppy cut for Baxter--brushing is just getting in the way of working on his socializing. So, can someone refer me to or supply a pix of the cut, so I can show the groomer? I don't want him shaved -- I want the shaggy- looking cut with the cute hav mustache and beard preserved.

I know we have some around -- but there are so many hair cut posts!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Tell them exactly how much hair to remove. And, be prepared to be disappointed, hair grows.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I will survive. I shopped for a groomer who said she had done Havanese, but I see a lot of little shaved Maltese and such at the dog park, which makes me think that's a common way to do them around here. I am a control freak but, as I inch into my 50s, I'm getting better.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have pictures of my guys, but they don't have a beard. I like to keep them shaggy looking, but I'm not a fan of the beard.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Does the pup have tangles or mats?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

He has tiny mats on his tummy and around his feet, and a couple of stubborn ones in his mustache that he throws a fit when I try to comb. I comb him every day, so we're just talking about ones he won't let me get at without going ballistic, and nothing major. My goal is to have them all combed out when he goes, so there won't be a temptation to shave.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

There was a great thread on here, in the grooming section I think, on puppy cuts. There were some fabulous pictures, in fact I used Geri's picture of Milo for Panda's first puppy cut...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have used several photos to achieve the boy's groom. I groom them myself. It is a learning process and the only I can blame is myself. )


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a pic of Dizzie in his shortest puppy cut.I had him cut short when we first brought Nellie home,so there wouldn't be so much grooming!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great cut Dizzie!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Go to www.myyuppiepuppy.com and there is a link of great pictures of the long puppy cut and the shorter version. It is what I took to the groomer when I had Rosie trimmed down a year ago. Don't be surprised though if your dog comes out not looking at all like the picture. Groomers are like beauticians. I have almost no hair from going to just get my hair trimmed right before Christmas. that is not the correct web site. it is http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/grooming.html


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a picture I took of Kobe on my phone. Not the best but he is straight from the groomer with his first puppy cut. It looks really cute on him. I knew it was going to be short, she showed me on another dog what to expect. She scissored the legs to leave them a little fuller looking and I like his face more round than the longer beard. All in all, I was happy as he is only 8 months old and I am sure wasn't the most cooperative.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love is a cutie pie! Great cut!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Go to www.myyuppiepuppy.com and there is a link of great pictures of the long puppy cut and the shorter version. It is what I took to the groomer when I had Rosie trimmed down a year ago. Don't be surprised though if your dog comes out not looking at all like the picture. Groomers are like beauticians. I have almost no hair from going to just get my hair trimmed right before Christmas. that is not the correct web site. it is http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/grooming.html


Thanks, Lucile! That is a great website on grooming.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

This is Momo's latest cut. She's cut down to about an inch, except for her tail, visor and ears. She doesn't have much of a beard, however.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Momo looks soooo cute. Love it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Momo looks darling in her cut. I think if the body hair is cut short and then the mustache, ears and beard are left overly long, it makes the dog look odd to me. Out of proportion.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I see what you mean. This is adorable. How old is Momo?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Go to www.myyuppiepuppy.com and there is a link of great pictures of the long puppy cut and the shorter version. It is what I took to the groomer when I had Rosie trimmed down a year ago. Don't be surprised though if your dog comes out not looking at all like the picture. Groomers are like beauticians. I have almost no hair from going to just get my hair trimmed right before Christmas. that is not the correct web site. it is http://www.myyuppypuppy.com/grooming.html


Oh, I love the longer version cut on that site! I would love that for Augie!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

pjewel said:


> Momo looks soooo cute. Love it!


Thanks! I think so too, but, I'm biased.:biggrin1:


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Momo looks darling in her cut. I think if the body hair is cut short and then the mustache, ears and beard are left overly long, it makes the dog look odd to me. Out of proportion.


Thanks! I agree definitely about proportion. The groomer at PetsMart, the first time I had her groomed, said that to me. She said if the face is not cut also, it looks weird.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

DonnaC said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. This is adorable. How old is Momo?


Momo turned 14 months 2 days ago.


----------

